# 88' QSW Overheating Issue + Electrical Issues



## mcgoverner (Jan 28, 2016)

This may be basic overheating, but i'm mostly certain that the thermostat is opening up - Had a major leak happen at the flush tee (which is a real pain to get to if you haven't been in there already, below the welded battery casing)... During that process, I noticed quite a bit of debris and metal shavings in the coolant tank - overheating was an issue prior to the leak - upper and lower rad hoses are hot - how would I test the radiator ? Water pump is still moving coolant at a normal rate through the lines... 

The other issue I recently discovered is that when I turn the key to off, the car continues running, and power continues to be supplied to everything - I unplug the ignition switch , and nothing happens! WTF? But then, the next time I start it, and then turn the key to off position, it shuts the car off normally and power is disengaged to the normal cluster instruments... I'm assuming this means the ignition wire is grounding elsewhere? Where do I start in diagnosing this?

Thanks in advance!

C


----------



## Nobility2020 (Feb 25, 2020)

Post a reply to the thread: 88' QSW Overheating Issue + Electrical Issues


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

I take it by now you resolved the issue or move on??


----------

